# Spreadsheet of Your Logos Library



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 5, 2015)

This was very nice to know for Logos 6 users:

https://blog.logos.com/2015/09/instantly-create-a-spreadsheet-of-your-logos-library/

Even better was knowing that the Logos Library Icon could be dragged to an open window and parked just like any other resource.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 5, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> This was very nice to know for Logos 6 users:



I did it and it worked great; but then Logos crashed. Oh well...


----------



## johnny (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you for this,

Logos is great but I often forget whats in there.
Like dropping stones into a well, I try to remember what I've thrown in.

While we are on the subject, (but not to derail the thread too much)
I am thinking of upgrading to "Logos Now" so I can use the Systematic Theology Search engine. 
Has anyone tried this, and is it worth the $8 dollars a month?

https://www.logos.com/now


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 5, 2015)

johnny said:


> Thank you for this,
> 
> Logos is great but I often forget whats in there.
> Like dropping stones into a well, I try to remember what I've thrown in.
> ...



That's the first I've seen of this. Any other users finding the exclusive features offered useful?


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks, Patrick. But 501 single spaced pages!?!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 6, 2015)

Heh! Yes, that feature does create one large file!

I like it for the simple reason that I can use my desktop file content search tools to determine if I have a resource available on my laptop without having to open Logos beforehand. Whether you use Windows' internal search tool or something like X1 or DTSearch, locating a resource among thousands on hand in this manner is convenient. I also did not like the Logos Library tab opening then closing every time I moved off its page. Now that I can park it and have it remain open also is a time saver.


----------

